
Google One – Expanded storage, access to experts and more - PleaseHelpMe
https://one.google.com/faq/plans-pricing
======
PaulHoule
Huh?

Are these the same "Google Experts" who make "$45.371.16" posting links on
Google?

But seriously, what is it about big companies that entitles them to make
landing pages that don't explain what it is they are selling at all?

"Google One offers a range of plans, so you can find one that works for you."

------
ohiovr
What about customer service? Or is this another google tech archipelago?

